# Looking to buy some goats



## chickygirl55 (Oct 1, 2010)

In the panhandle of texas. Would like to buy some goats of a milk breed. Tried craigslist to no avail. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you tried googling local goat farms in your area?  Some will have them for sale on thier own websites...??  Its a shot anyway.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 1, 2010)

I didnt try goat farms but i did try goats for sale in my area, Ill have to try that thank you for the idea.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 1, 2010)

If you search through the members on here, you could probably find one who is in your area that is breeding goats. It's worth a try.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 1, 2010)

Try posting "Looking to buy goats in Texas" in the 'buy / sell / trade' area.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 1, 2010)

ok will try that to looked up goat farms in texas and they are all mainly down south  a ways from me couldnt find but 1 in my area and they didnt have any for sale.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 4, 2010)

Check the websites of the goat associations; they will usually have a list of members.  I find I get better quality goats that way than Craigslist.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there a 4H club nearby?  Someone there would likely know who has goats, or at least know somebody who knows somebody....


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 4, 2010)

I was going to suggest 4H as well, that is how we got onto the right track. We went to the county fair to find them but there are other ways to find your local goat 4H group, and if they are into dairy breeds they will probably have some for sale.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 6, 2010)

contacted the adga and asked for a list of breeders in my area. Will see what comes of it lol.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 10, 2010)

Found 4 for 100 dollars on craigslist! 1 alpine and 3 lamanchas. Im excited going to pick them up tomorrow!!!


----------



## FarmerDenise (Oct 10, 2010)

I have lamancha crosses (they are still babies though, 6 months old). I just love them.
Yay for you


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ya im excited. I saw this baby buck lamancha at the swap meet and wanted so bad to take him home lol. But we wanted a pair and he was only one so we didnt get him.
But now we are getting four all nannys so it worked out ok. Havent seen pics of them so no idea what they look like but im sure they will be cute lol.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 10, 2010)

chickygirl55 said:
			
		

> Ya im excited. I saw this baby buck lamancha at the swap meet and wanted so bad to take him home lol. But we wanted a pair and he was only one so we didnt get him.
> But now we are getting four all nannys so it worked out ok. Havent seen pics of them so no idea what they look like but im sure they will be cute lol.


Buying livestock without seeing it is kind of risky, I would have wanted to see them in person or at least photos before making any agreement. That said, I did the exact same thing when I got my first ones, they were 14 hours away so I couldn't visit to look at them, and the owner had no camera, but the price was very good, and at that point to me, a goat was a goat was a goat, as long as it was female I could milk it, right? So I got them. I got lucky and got really good show quality stock for a bargain price, but I could easily have gotten something not so good. 

I hope they work out well for you, you should share pictures when you get them.  I love LaManchas, that is what I raise. They are the sweetest goats there are, ours are big lapdogs lol.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ya i seen this one at the swap meet that was adorable. Im looking forward to going to see them. They live more than 60 miles away but in an area weve been to so we are going to take the horse trailer and check them out, but im sure we will end up buying them unless they look terrible lol. But for that price what the heck.


----------



## FarmerDenise (Oct 11, 2010)

> They are the sweetest goats there are, ours are big lapdogs lol.


 You are so right about them being lapdogs, I have the bruises to prove it too,


----------



## rebelINny (Oct 11, 2010)

Try www.bestfarmbuys.com. There are lots of goats listed there. Good luck.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 11, 2010)

Brought them home!!!! Man are they cute and very friendly. Definitely big lap dogs lol. Will post pics tomorrow.

Question? What age do you breed them at? Also how long after breeding do they have thier babies?


----------



## rebelINny (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I wait to breed until they are at least 10 months old but some people will breed them as early as 8 months. However the size of the doe is the thing you really want to look at. For me it is 10 months or a good goat size. For me the size varies as I breed Standard and mini goats. They say if your standard is 80 lbs then that is a good time to start. Not sure about mini's. Just figured I would wait till they are 10 months  Gestation for preggo does is 150 days or so...bought 5 months. You can go to www.fiascofarm.com and look at the due date calculator and it will give you an exact time from when your doe was bred. Good luck and glad it worked out.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

A good website I've found is GoatFinder.com. They have a list of breeders by the breed they raise and then by state. There are a lot of farms on there.

Congrats on your goaties. I absolutly love our LaMancha doe. That's one heck of a score too. I wish I'd found that. Around here the going rate is 100 dollars for one LaManch doe. 

Sitting here insane with jealosy.

Again congrats. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 12, 2010)

The lady said they are 8 months but they were in with a buck so they may already be bred will have to wait and see, if they arent im not going to breed them till they are bigger they just seem too small to be bred especially the two with the horns.


this is butterscotch








This is nanna and dots but lol







This is twirl's right side.







This is dot, named for the one white spot between her horns







Here is twirl's other side


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

They are so cute!!

I love twirl's white markings. Was that an actual swirl or just a shadow of light?

The name dot is so sweet, especially since she just has the one dot.

I just love Butterscotch's little white leg.

I love the LaMancha ears. I always thought they were adorable. 

Oh, they are all so cute!!

Congratulations again on your new goaties.

Butterscotch kinda looks like our girl, Gidget.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Oct 12, 2010)

I think its just a shadow of light? Her name was twister cause when she is let out to play she spins in circles lol so i renamed her twirl, seemed more girly.


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 24, 2010)

Very cute goats!


----------



## rainsinc (Sep 16, 2011)

We have Dwarf Nigerian Goats.  Live in North Central Oklahoma by the Kansas state line.  The price varies from $200 to $300 according to what you are looking for.  Do you need does or bucks??  Some of ours have genetics such as polled and blue eyes.  I would be glad to send pictures by email.


----------



## chickygirl55 (Sep 18, 2011)

Unfortunately we had to sell the animals we had and no longer have the land for them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

chickygirl55 said:
			
		

> contacted the adga and asked for a list of breeders in my area. Will see what comes of it lol.


I think you will have more luck going down this avenue than craigslist.  Finding out that with rabbits, you really need to know where a goat has come from.  Especially if you plan to milk.  Need to know it's heritage to know what kind of milk production your goat will have.  Better to meet the breeder, see her stock, see what her milk production is, to get the best for your money and less frustration.   Then after you really know about goats, looking at craigslist will be much easier.  You will then be able to read between the lines.

Good Luck on your search.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 18, 2011)

chickygirl55 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately we had to sell the animals we had and no longer have the land for them.


So sorry to hear that!  What happened???


----------



## chickygirl55 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well the property we had all our big/farm animals on belongs to my mother in law and we were going to be buying it from her but the more we talked about changes we were going to make to it when we got it the more wound up she got till she exploded so her and my hubby got in a fight and he told her fine no more of this. Its gone back and forth for over a year where she has kicked us and our animals off her property and then let us put them back on and this last time was the last straw its too stressful for the animals and us to be moving them back and forth all the time so we just found them all good homes and decided unless sometime in the future we decide to buy someplace all our own big enough we will just leave it how it is.

It sucks cause i miss all the animals alot but its also less stressful, we are more free to go on vacation without worrying about the animals and this winter will be the first in a while we wont have to worry bout frozen water buckets and lines and warm housing so it worked out.


----------

